# Cube AMS 100, 120 (2013 / 2014)



## Bernd2014 (29. Januar 2014)

Hi Bikefreunde,

überlege gerade ein neues Bike zu kaufen und schwanke zwischen folgenden Modellen:
Vorab noch dazu: Kommt nicht auf einen Monat an, also ggf. auch noch ein bisschen Luft um noch einen besseren Nachlass zu bekommen.
*CUBE* AMS 120 HPA Race 29 black anodized (2014)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2639/a110780/ams-120-hpa-race-29-black-anodized.html

*CUBE* AMS 100 Super HPC Race 29 blackline (2014)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2639/a110080/ams-100-super-hpc-race-29-blackline.html

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Bin 1,90m groß wiege 88 KG. 21 Zoll müsste passen, 29er erst Probefahren.

Fahrprofil keine Alpen, eher Wald, Feldwege und Teneriffa bzw. Fuerteventura tauglich!

Habt Ihr ein paar wichtige "pro / contras" für mich?

Beachtet auch ggf. mein jetziges älteres Bike:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-ams-100-mod-2007-instand-setzen.679492/

Danke Euch!

Bernd


----------



## Robby1983 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich bin selbst auch 1,92 m groß bei 83 kg. Ich fahre das Cube AMS120 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Letzlich ist es egal welches du nimmst, für das was du fährst gehen beide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titisee (29. Januar 2014)

Das Cube Stereo 120 HPC Race 29 ist u.a. im MountainBike Heft 02/2014 getestet, kleine Info falls Interesse daran besteht.


----------



## Bernd2014 (29. Januar 2014)

Habe ich mir schon das Magazin bei Ebay ersteigert! Kommt die Tage an.
Vorteile zum Stereo nehme ich gerne noch auf meine Liste mit auf!


----------



## Bernd2014 (30. Januar 2014)

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Angebot?

http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Cube-AMS-100-Super-HPC-Pro-29-blackline-2013/c-WG000009/a-A015088

Ist das 2013 Modell allerdings.

2013
*Schaltwerk* Shimano XT, RD-M781-SGSL, Shadow 10-speed
*Umwerfer* Shimano SLX FD-M671-D, direct mount, Down Swing, 10-speed
*Schalthebel* Shimano SLX SL-M670, 10-speed
*Bremsen* Magura MT2 hydr. Discbrake (180/180mm)

2014
*Schaltwerk* Shimano XT, RD-M781-SGSL, Shadow 10-speed
*Umwerfer* Shimano XT, FD-M781-A, direct mount, Down Swing, 3x10-speed
*Schalthebel* Shimano Deore XT SL-M780-I Rapidfire-Plus, direct attach
*BREMSEN *Shimano Deore XT K-M7851 hydr. Discbrake (180/160mm)


Los Leute, sagt doch mal Eure Meinung zu den Bikes.... stehe echt auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## Bernd2014 (4. Februar 2014)

So, mein altes Bike bin ich für 1.000 Euro losgeworden! 

Nun stehen aktuell eigentlich diese beiden zur Auswahl:

http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Cube-AMS-100-Super-HPC-Pro-29-blackline-2013/c-WG000009/a-A015088

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1970/a80006/ams-120-race-29-green-n-blue.html

Welches würdet Ihr kaufen und wieso?

Wäre echt dankbar für ein paar Ratschläge.


----------



## Robby1983 (4. Februar 2014)

ich hab das ams120 race 29 green n blue
Bin voll zufrieden damit


----------



## Bernd2014 (7. Februar 2014)

Los Leute, sagt mal was dazu will Montag zuschlagen!


----------



## loocs (8. Februar 2014)

Hi,
ich habe das Cube AMS 120 Race 29 Modell 2013 aber in schwarz. Fahre es seit einem 1/2 Jahr.
Kann es nur empfehlen. Super für Touren und leichten All Mountain Einsatz. Man wundert sich was die 29er und die 120mm Federweg so alles aufsaugen. Das Bike ist sehr Spurtreu sowohl Bergab als auch Bergauf. Es verzeiht so manchen Fehler des Fahrers.

Würde auf jedem Fall das 120mm und nicht das 100mm Bike nehmen, da du mit diesem Bike einfach mehr Bereiche abdeckst.

Gruß loocs


----------



## Yberion666 (8. Februar 2014)

Also ausstattungsmäßig liegt das AMS 120 vorne, da ein bisschen mehr XT-Komponenten und natürlich die XT-Bremsen gegenüber der MT2 am AMS 100 vorne liegen. Dafür ist das AMS 100 ne Ecke sportlicher und ne Ecke leichter. Was ist denn mit dem anfangs genannten 2014er AMS 100? Oder hast du dich mit dem Budget jetzt auf ~1900€ festgelegt. Wenn aber das 2014er AMS 100 mit den rund 2700€ immer noch Kandidat ist, dann würde ich auch mal nach einem 2013 er AMS 100 Super HPC Race gucken. Müsste im ähnlichen Preissegment liegen (wenn es denn noch zu bekommen ist), dürfte aber etwas besser ausgestattet sein.


----------



## Bernd2014 (8. Februar 2014)

Danke Euch für die Meinungen!

Was denkt Ihr ist noch am Preis machbar? Die AMS 100 Modelle stehen anscheinend länger im Laden! (1899 Euro)
Vom AMS 120 Race 29 Modell 2013 steht nur noch eins für 1799 Euro im Laden....

Mir ist aktuell der Preisunterschied zu den 2014er Modellen einfach zu hoch! Ich gehe nicht davon aus, das ich mehr als 15 % auf ein 2014er bekommen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd2014 (10. Februar 2014)

So, war heute im Geschäft und bin das AMS 100 und AMS 120 gefahren. Das Sitzgefühl beim AMS 120 war deutlich besser und auch die Bremsen ( XT vs. MT2 ). Ich empfand den Druckpunkt bei der XT Variante einfach besser. 

Ich habe nun auch ein 23 Zoll ausgeschlossen, das 21 Zoll Modell reicht aus. Ich werde mir das ganze noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Man hat mir auch einen guten Preis für das 2014er Modell gemacht! Das 2014er Modell hat für mich eigentlich nur die Crankbrothers Kronolog verbaut, andere Reifen und das war es. Der Preisunterschied liegt dann bei ca. 400 Euro.

Ich bin mir also zu 80% sicher, das es das 2013 AMS 120 werden wird.


----------



## angus6 (10. Februar 2014)

Nimm das 2013er und kauf dir eine RockShox Reverb. Sparst dir etwas Geld und hast nicht die absolut untaugliche Kronolog. Die hielt bei mir nicht mal 200km...


----------



## Bernd2014 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich denke mir dasselbe. Der Händler sagte schon, das die nix taugt!


----------

